# Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Mai 2015)

Da man hier relativ oft nach ner passenden Jigrute gefragt wird dachte ich mir, man könne evtl die, sagen wir mal 15-20 brauchbarsten Ruten hier auflisten und die am häufigst genannten Modelle anschließend als Antwortmöglichkeiten bei der Umfrage auflisten  Mir ist klar dass sich hier nicht die ultimative perfekte Rute herauskristallisierten wird da Geschmäcker und Anwendundsgebiete immer unterschiedlich sind, jedoch hört man auch oft die selben Antworten a la Aspius, Rocksweeper, Mag Pro etc.
Wollte jetzt erstmal nachfragen ob sowas überhaupt erwünscht wäre und Anklang bei euch finden würde?


----------



## kernell32 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Gute idee, gestaffelt nach preisklassen. Dann kann man 99℅ der neuposts verweisen.

Ich fang mal mit meinen, als Tauglich befundenen Ruten an.

<100€
Savage gear bushwhacker 258cm
Jackson stlx shad n spin 258cm

>200€
Abu Rocksweeper nano 270cm


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Quantum Smoke
 Quantum Lady Like


----------



## RayZero (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Unter 100€:

*Shimano Vengeance AX / BX Shad 270H*

100-200€:

*Shimano Yasei Aspius 270H* - 2014er Modell sprich die Neue :l


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Jigge MH bis 130,- €:

Daiwa R' Nessa


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Günstig und tauglich: Shimano Vengeance Shad.

Etwas teurer, aber dafür eine der blanktechnisch besten Zanderruten auf dem Markt mit teils lässiger Verarbeitung: Mitchell Mag Pro Evo/ Evx mit dem 36T Blank.

Gleicher Blank, hochwertiger: Mag Pro Extreme.

Exotisch, geil, lässig verarbeitet, kaum zu bekommen: Gutjahr Hi Lite und X-Blade .

Allroundtaugliche Zanderrute, die auch für Hardbaits taugt: Shimano Yasei Aspius, aber bitte die weiße!!

Leichte Zanderrute, auch bitte die weiße: Shimano Yasei Aori.

Und jetzt die Überraschung  , quasi die billige, taugliche, sowohl gummi- als auch blechtaugliche Aspius: Balzer Magna Magic!


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

> 200€
Abu Rocksweeper 802, 2,40m, 10-40 gr 

>150~
Rute vom Zanderflüsterer 2,70m,  15-70 gr 
http://www.zanderfluesterer.de/onlineshop/spinnruten

>100€
Michel Pezon Gunki 2,60m, 10-60gr 
Shimano Speedmaster H, 2,70m, 20-50gr
Shimano Speedmaster XH, 2,70m, 50-100gr


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Ums einheitlich zu halten schlage ich folgende preisklassen vor:

1. Unter 100€
2. 100€-200€
3. Mehr als 200€

Lets go


----------



## Allrounder17 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Unter 100€ Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 258cm 20-60g


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Unter 100€:
> 
> *Shimano Vengeance AX / BX Shad 270H*
> 
> ...




Da stellt sich mir ne Frage zur Aspius, hast du die alte auch gefischt ?


----------



## RayZero (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir ne Frage zur Aspius, hast du die alte auch gefischt ?



Nein - aber der Blank bei der 270H sollte der gleiche sein - es fehlen lediglich die Kontergewichte. Aber die Kopflastigkeit einer 2,70m Rute stört mich nicht bzw. ist bei der neuen Aspius immer noch im Rahmen #6


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Nein - aber der Blank bei der 270H sollte der gleiche sein - es fehlen lediglich die Kontergewichte. Aber die Kopflastigkeit einer 2,70m Rute stört mich nicht bzw. ist bei der neuen Aspius immer noch im Rahmen #6



Liebäugel nämlich auch schon lange mit einer.. bloß verwirrt mich eben die Tatsache mit den WG, die alte war ja recht niedrig angegeben, welches der neuen Modelle entspricht denn jetzt der alten am ehesten? Die mit 7-28g oder die mit 10-40g ?


----------



## Josera (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

im Bereich 100 -150

Shimano Yasei Aspius die Alte - mittlere Gummi stecken 
Shimano Yasei Aori - wenn es etwas leichter sein muß
Baitjigger XH - für große Shads und den Rheinstrom
Savage Gear MPP Spin&Twitch XH - für Wobbler und co.


----------



## skydiver2007 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

>200€
 Gamakatsu Destrada Versatile fine tip sensor (15-60g)


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Untere Klasse hatte ich: Berkley Skeletor Serie 1 (ist mir aber zu hart gewesen) 

und jetzt habe ich die Rocksweeper nano 1002(?) - die 3m Variante 

Und damit bin ich zu 1000% zufrieden!


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Da ich bei den 189578 verschiedenen Mitchell Mag Pro Ruten überhaupt net durchblicke.. welche taugt da jetzt was ?
Gibt ja:

Mag Pro Spin
Mag Pro Evo
Mag Pro Evo Lite
Mag Pro EVX
Mag Pro Extreme

etc.? 

Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## chester (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Aufklären kann ich nicht, aber bestätigen, dass die Mag Pro Elite sehr taugt.


----------



## Holz Hecht (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Bis 100€
D.A.M. Effzett Pro Zander 

Bis 150€
Yasei Aspius 

Ab 200€
FOX Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid 
FOX Rage Terminator Shad Jigger 
Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> bloß verwirrt mich eben die Tatsache mit den WG, die alte war ja recht niedrig angegeben, welches der neuen Modelle entspricht denn jetzt der alten am ehesten? Die mit 7-28g oder die mit 10-40g ?


Die erste Aspius 270 7-28g Mod.2012 hat effektiv den gleichen Blank wie die Aspius 270 H 10-40g Mod.2014.

Mod.2014 hat schwerere K-Ringe drauf (alle Ruten aber mit schwarzen Fuji Ringrahmen! #6), einen sichtbar anderen Griff sowie keine abschraubare Mini-Endkappe und keine darunterliegende fingerdicke Hülse am Blankende für die Ausgleichsgewichtsaufnahme. 

Allerdings ist keine von meinen genau gleich von der Härte (im Gewichtstest nebeneinander), liegt wohl an dem "egal-wie-der-Spine-liegt" der aufbauenden Chinausen, die haben i.d.R. keine Zeit im Akkord. :g
Die Blanks haben einen merklichen Spine/Grat und sind eben keine No-Backbone | S.D.R. | Rückgratfrei | Ohne-Spine Produktionen, denn die sind durch die genauere Fertigung gleichmal deftig teurer. 
Alle 4 weißen Aspius Modelle haben einen ausgeprägten Spine im Blank, was dem Neuaufbauer durchaus Feinabstimmungsmöglichkeiten lässt (unten/oben), und praktisch jede dieser Ruten nochmal bei Neuaufbau gefälliger und genauer, subjektiv besser machen wird.

Die recht kurz angebotenen Fireblood waren bis heute eine Shimano Legende, die Aspius bieten das nochmal merklich günstiger und gehören definitiv zur Riege der aktuellen Preis/Leistungs-Sieger.

Gibt aber noch andere gute Teile, s.o.


----------



## Daniel1983 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Die *ALTE!!!!! *Shimano Aspius

Danach kommt nur noch die Rocke....


----------



## strignatz (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



> Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist



Jopp, die hatte auch gefehlt. Am besten die in 2,74m und 20-50 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Sowohl die erste Serie als auch die Specialist II.
Die Baitjigger H kann bis zu einem Preis von ca 200€ auch genannt werden.


----------



## Colli_HB (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Taipan Kamasu und Taipan Burakku. Liegen beide bei ca. 180 E.


----------



## Digga (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Ich finde die Übersicht/Tests von Veit Wilde ganz gut.
siehe hier http://www.veit-wilde.de/tackle.html


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Shimano Lesath BX 270 XH 300-400 EUR
Shimano Lesath CX 270 XH 450-600 EUR


----------



## Guinst (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Daiwa R'Nessa: ca. 130 Euro


----------



## bazawe (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

seit ca. 5 Jahren meine Lieblingsgufirute: Fantasista Yabai 2,50 m WG 15 - 50 g


----------



## chris1816 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

1. Savage Gear Bushwhacker 20-60g in 258 cm (unter 100€)

2. Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 20-50g in 244 oder 274 cm (bis 150€)

3. Baitjigger H 20-75g in 240 oder 270 cm (unter 200€)

4. Fox Rage Bait Force 30 - 80g in 250 oder 285 cm (über 200€)


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

- Taipan Kamasu und Burraku Lure
- ABU Fantasista Yabai
- Quantum Smoke


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

sehr viele doppelt genannte.... liest sich wohl keiner durch


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Hi, an einer bloßen Aufzählung und selbst an einer anschließenden Umfrage hab ich kein Interesse.

Sinvoller fände ich ein Rutenvorstellungsthread, wo die Besitzer Ihre Ruten nach einem vorher festgelegtem Schema vorstellen. Damit kann ich mehr anfangen als wenn ich weiß, das 1000 Boardies eine Aspius nutzen.
 Grifflängen und Fotos der Aktionskurve, am besten mit drei unterschiedlichen (einheitlichen) Belastungen und des Balancepunkts bei angegebenem Rollengewicht wären für mich schon sehr hilfreich. Rückstellverhalten lässt sich ja leider nicht Fotografieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## siloaffe (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> sehr viele doppelt genannte.... liest sich wohl keiner durch



Du solltest dir den Eingangspost mal durchlesen.  
Er will die häufigst genannten ruten heraus Christianisieren wenn jede ein mal genannt wird fällt dad äußerst schwer.  

Nu zum Thema..

Ü 200 
Abu fantasista Yabai (822+922)
Abu fantasista Nano (822+922)
Abu Rocksweeper (802) ab der 2 serie auch die Nano 

100-200 
Taipan burakku lure die 2.44er finde ich besser als die 2.70er 
Taipan kamasu lure 

U100 
J.c. spin deluxe 2.70m - 60g und 2.40m -45g


----------



## strafer (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Unter 200 nutze ich die alte Aspius. Ist aber zum Jiggen eher zu weich, daher eher eine Faulenzer Rute.
Zum Jiggen hab ich mir für über 200 die Fox CrankStick2 zugelegt.


----------



## pikehunter (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Mein Favorit in der Klasse über 200€

*Predator von Harty Rise bis 50gr. WG*

Meine bisher beste Jig-Rute zum Zanderangeln

Grüße
pikehunter


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



strafer schrieb:


> Ist aber zum Jiggen eher zu weich, daher eher eine Faulenzer Rute.



Sollte ne Rute zum Jiggen wirklich leichter sein als eine zum Faulenzen?



Angler9999 schrieb:


> sehr viele doppelt genannte.... liest sich wohl keiner durch


Wohl eher selbst nicht gelesen? [emoji23] 

Schmeiß auch die Bushwhacker xtnl 20-60gr ind Raum


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Rund 100 €: Berkley Skeletor Series One 2,70m bis 70 gr
 Für diejenigen die ganz wenig ausgeben wollen, tuts auch die Abu Vendetta für rund 30 €, ist aber nicht ganz das Wahre...

 Mal OffTopic: Habe hier noch ne 4000er Stradic rumliegen, für die ich noch ne Rute suche...hab mir mal die Fox Rage Ultron in 2,70m mit 30-80gr angeschaut...kennt die jemand von euch??
 Wollte sie hauptsächlich zum Großzander- und Hechtjiggen nutzen...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

100-200€:

*Shimano Technium DF CX 270 XH*

Fische ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren auf Zander und bin sehr zufrieden. Zumindest aus reiner Vernunft würde ich mir zur Zeit keine andere Gummi-Peitsche holen...


----------



## randio (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Es geht ja aber auch um primär brauchbare (gute) Ruten für Zander. Wenn 20ig mal Schei*e genannt wird, bleibt es trotzdem Schei*e. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich befürchte 80% der User können nicht mal begründen, warum sie gerade Rute XYZ nennen, zumal die wenigsten signifikante Vergleichsmöglichkeiten haben.

Generell sind viele Übersee EGI Ruten geeigneter als hierzulande beworbene Zanderruten.

Daher nenne ich mal die Hearty Rise Night Attack H im Bereich über 200 Euro.


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



jkc schrieb:


> Sinvoller fände ich ein Rutenvorstellungsthread, wo die Besitzer Ihre Ruten nach einem vorher festgelegtem Schema vorstellen. Damit kann ich mehr anfangen als wenn ich weiß, das 1000 Boardies eine Aspius nutzen.



Na dann würd ich sagen, überleg dir ein Schema, eröffne den Thread und los geht's


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Da ich bei den 189578 verschiedenen Mitchell Mag Pro Ruten überhaupt net durchblicke..
> Mag Pro Spin
> Mag Pro Evo
> Mag Pro Evo Lite
> ...



Die haben unterschiedliche Kohlefasern im Blank, angegeben 24T, 30T, 36T. (manchmal wie beim Gerlinger-Katalog waren da auch falsche Zahlen )
EVX und Extreme haben 36T und sind damit die harten, die Blanks der EVX 892MH und Extreme 892MH sind soweit wie das bei unterschiedlichen Produktionsserien möglich ist, funktional gleich. Eigene Inspektion.
Genauso interessant sind die beiden kürzeren 792MH.

Wenn man wirklich harte Ruten mit trotzdem einer FASTen Biegeaktion haben möchte, sind die super, WG eher untertrieben. Direkt kommen da nur 9' VHF und Gutjahrs ähnliche Produkte mit.


----------



## MoselBarbe (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Hier meine Favoriten:

Große Gummis:     Fox Terminator Bait Force 2,50m 30-80gr   
                         Ü200€
Mittlere Gummis:  Fox Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid 2,40m                             20-60gr Ü200€

Kleine Gummis bzw kleine Wobbler: Shimno Yasei Aori (weiß)     2,40m 9-15gr (real ca 30gr.) <>100€

Damit lässt sich soweit Raubfischtechnisch alles abdecken. #6#6#6



Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Was mich hierbei interessieren würde.
Fischt jemand von euch richtig harte Prügel auf Zander, also keine klassischen Ruten? Gibt es Experten, die größere, aber dennoch schlanke Köderformen benutzen?
Wäre für mich wirklich interessant.


----------



## Junior* (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Für grosse Köder nutze ich eine Shimano Lesath Monster H 28-110g  
und eine VHF 45-90g.
Für mittlere Kodergrössen Harty Rise Predator 10-60g und VHF 15-45g.
Zum Bootsangeln eine Abu Garcia Fantasista Orenje MGs 15-50g.
Meine Persönliche beste Rute von denen ist die VHF 15-45g.


----------



## Aalrounder77 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Über 200,00 €
Shimano Antares DX 300 H für kleinere und mittlere Gummis

Unter 100,00 € 
Sportex Black Pearl 310 mit 60g WG für größere Gummis
(wird eher selten genutzt)


----------



## boatsman (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

... die Quantum smoke 55g vom Boot und die Iron Claw The Tock -65g in 270 an der Elbe.


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Shimano Lesath bX27mh


----------



## jojo2502 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

unter 200Euro  Sportex Black Arrow 2703


----------



## Deafangler (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 258cm 20-60g unter 100


----------



## Polarfuchs (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Für den Preis völlig iO....
Und wird auch sicher ohne das Zusatzband halten...


----------



## spin73 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Da ich bei den 189578 verschiedenen Mitchell Mag Pro Ruten überhaupt net durchblicke.. welche taugt da jetzt was ?
> Gibt ja:Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?



Mag Pro Spin *(24T Blank. Günstigste Variante. Geht so.)*
Mag Pro Evo *(30T Blank. Rute hat Kontergewichte)*
Mag Pro Evo Lite *(36T Blank und zu dem Preis unschlagbar gut. Verarbeitung des Kork meist sehr schlecht.)*
Mag Pro EVX *(selber Blank wie bei Evo Lite, nur das neuere Modell)*
Mag Pro Extreme *(hier dasselbe. Auch nur der Nachfolger der EVX. Jetzt in schwarz und mit EVA Griff.)

Prinzipiell vertragen Alle Ruten mehr als angegeben. 
*


----------



## nada1988 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi S260XH 14-55g


----------



## sam1000-0 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

CMW Spinsystem ||| bis 60g WG und für die kalte Jahreszeit
suche ich noch die Spinsystem || bis 90g WG.
Zum leichten jigen die Rocke nano 702 und sehr leichten jigen die
Bosco Nuovo L.
Mehr brauche ich nicht.Rutenwald endlich mal abgelichtet!


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Ü 200 Euro:

Sportex absolut,240 in 40g -->für Spundwände und von Boot ideal! Sehr leicht,schön straff,gute aktion!


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Meine neueste Anschaffung für Jiggen auf die Glasaugen, nachdem sich vor Kurzem meine R'Nessa "verabschiedet hat": Shimano Nasci AX in 2,77 bis 60gr!


----------



## vermesser (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Meine neueste Anschaffung für Jiggen auf die Glasaugen, nachdem sich vor Kurzem meine R'Nessa "verabschiedet hat": Shimano Nasci AX in 2,77 bis 60gr!




Das ist interessant. Ich empfand die als viel zu weich für Gummis?? Damit kommste klar?


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

"Vermesser", welche der Beiden meinst du konkret jetzt? Die R' Nessa od die Nasci?

Edit: Ich erkläre mal beide, wobei ich die R' Nessa intensiv fischen konnte, die Nasci ja noch nicht so sehr, da werden sich die Schwächen noch herauskristallieren! 

Die R' Nessa, hat defintiv Schwächen, wie ich schon mehrmahls geschrieben habe, im oberen WG- Bereich, real sehe ich die nicht bei 70gr, eher bei 60gr WG. Das mag manchem zu "weich" sein, da hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Aber sie war für mich und meine Bedürfnisse dennoch eine tolle Rute. Auf meiner Reise nach Valecnia musste sie leiden, da hat es zunächst den Spitzenring gekostet nach der Fugreise- im Laden wurde ein neuer Ring gesetzt- tja, in ES konnte ich sie noch super fischen- aber es hat sich wohl ein Haarriss im Blank nach unten gearbeitet- bei einem Hänger in einem Ast von nichtmals einem Kilo dann das "Knax"- ciao Liebling! Aber ich bin keiner, der auf einer "Marke hängebleibt", ich probiere unbedingt immer Neues aus- daher der Wechsel, wohlwissend, dass es ja auch aktuelle Nachfolger der R' Nessa von 2012 gibt!

Vom Blank her macht die Nasci einen wesentlich besseren, "durchzugsstärkeren Eindruck", der traue ich grundsätzlich auch mehr WG zu. Das wird sich aber noch genauer herausstellen, die ist erst 2 Wo alt, über einen Kurzeinsatz im leichten/ mittleren Ködersegment kam ich noch nicht hinaus bei der leider!


----------



## vermesser (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Die Nasci...die R´nessa hab ich in einer kleinen Größe selber als Barschrute und halte sie für tauglich. Die Nasci hätte ich nicht auf der Liste gehabt...


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Ja, testen testen, werde ich sie sehr bald defintiv, ausgiebig, und die "interessante Zeit" ist ja schon relativ nah!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Hast Du einen Vergleich, wie die 2,77m Nasci ggü. 2,77m Biomaster oder 2,77m Stradic (in MH oder H) ausfällt? 
Also wie straff oder weniger straff?


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

@Nordlicht: Ich habe die weisse Stradic mal n halben Tag gefischt, ist allerdings etwas her, und die war die 2,4m- Variante! Dieser Vergleich würde also ausfallen. Ein Kollege meinte aber, die Stradic und die Nasci seien "praktisch Schwesterruten", der Junge ist n Freak und schon alles Erdenkliche, was auf dem markt ist, in der Hand gehabt ( gut nicht soo schwer als MA in nem Angelgeschäft, aber Ahnung hat er def ). Die Ähnlichkeit mit der Stradic soll also durchaus gegeben sein!

Bei der Biomaster muss ich passen, soweit ich mich erinnere, liegt die doch eh n paar Preisklassen höher, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

soviel Preisunterschiede sind das gar nicht, die Nasci, Stradic, Biomaster liegen gut gestaffelt hintereinander, so dass im Bereich Anfang bis Ende 100 jeder Preiswunsch erfüllt werden kann.  Darunter gibts mit Aernos Exage usw. auch noch einiges.
Ziemlich ähnlich gemacht, sind die aber nicht gleich.
Interessant ist ja, ob die niedrigere Blankeinstufung der Nasci sich wie in Praxis wirklich zeigt.


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Also ganz ehrlich...entweder es gibt mehrer Nascis oder mein Gefühl stimmt nicht mehr.

Ich empfand die als arg weich und hätte eher die Vengeance fürs Gufieren für überlegen gehalten.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Hallo Vermesser, Dein Gefühl trügt Dich auch nicht.
Ich habe die NASCI als 8,1 MH -Version und die STRADIC als 8,1 MH gefischt bzw. fische die STRADIC heute noch.
Die NASCI ist schon um einiges weicher, jedoch nicht wabbelig.
Der XT60 Blank macht sich schon deutlich bemerkbar, gerade im Rückrad schwächelt sie ein wenig, deswegen ist sie aber keine schlechte, war aber eben nix für mich, von der Ausstattung her hat sie Shimano Hardlite Ringe, nicht das Highlight , aber brauchbar.
Ganz anders ist die STRADIC, mal abgesehen von der Farbe, ich mag es, XT 100 Blank mit einer schnellen Spitzenaktion, sehr feinfühlig, sie ist kein Brett *( übrigens der gleiche Blank wie die Biomaster)*, Fuji Alconite-Ringe. Das Rückrad ist deutlich stärker als bei der NASCI. Selbst deutlich leichtere Köder lassen sich mit passablen Weiten werfen .
Wer sich nicht nur auf das Tock beim Absinken verläßt, sondern auch die Schnur beobachtet, ist mit dieser Rute gut bedient, ich fische sie auch mit Wobblern, alles Gut.
Was die grauen PVA-Griffe betrifft, mit ein wenig Seifenwasser lassen sie sich gut reinigen, aber Korkgriffe brauchen auch Pflege.
Der größte Unterschied zur etwas teureren Biomaster sind die Fuji-Alconite-K-Ringe und die Farbe, alles Geschmackssache.
Ich habe die STRADIC seit Ihrem Erscheinen in 2013, bin noch am Überlegen, mir eine leichte Version zu kaufen - 10 gr., hoffentlich ist sie dann noch lieferbar |rolleyes
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> übrigens der gleiche Blank wie die Biomaster


Dazu muss ich was einwerfen: Die Blanks sind mitnichten gleich, sogar sehr andere Technologie, andere Geometrie, aber: Sie sind in Richtung gleiches Aktionsverhalten getrimmt, tun also schon ähnlich.
Ich habe 2x die gleichen Typen Bio und Stradic.

Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen, wer diese extreme Spitzenaktion der Stradic mit ungeheuren Powerreserven mag, der findet eine Traumrutenaktion. #6 
Die 7'1" und 8'1" langen sind für die meisten Leute so gut fischbar.



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich habe die NASCI als 8,1 MH -Version und die STRADIC als 8,1 MH gefischt bzw. fische die STRADIC heute noch.
> Die NASCI ist schon um einiges weicher, jedoch nicht wabbelig.
> Der XT60 Blank macht sich schon deutlich bemerkbar, gerade im Rückrad schwächelt sie ein wenig


Darum frag ich ja. Ich habe gerne eine Palette Ruten gleicher Art und Typisierung (Länge, WG, Aufbau) zur Hand, die sich dann gerne bezüglich Schnelligkeit und Straffheit ein bischen unterscheiden dürfen.


----------



## spin73 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ganz anders ist die STRADIC, mal abgesehen von der Farbe, ich mag es, XT 100 Blank mit einer schnellen Spitzenaktion, sehr feinfühlig, sie ist kein Brett *( übrigens der gleiche Blank wie die Biomaster)*, Fuji Alconite-Ringe.


_
Nordlichtangler hat recht. Der Blank ist nicht gleich bzw. anders geteilt als der Biomaster Blank. Die Aktion der Stradic ist anders bzw einzigartig. Beides aber gute und empfehlenswerte Ruten._


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Bei der Biomaster sind aber nur die kurzen unmittig geteilt. 
Laut Katalog 2015 gibt es 11 Stradic Spin und 13 Biomaster Spin, 
Biomaster sind erst ab 8'1" und aufwärts mittig geteilt.


----------



## Schlebusch (22. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*

Fischt jemand zufällig am Strom mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 892MH und kann mir sagen bis wie Gramm die sich noch gut fischen lässt und wie die Rückmeldung von der Rute ist? Bin mir am überlegen die Rute eventuell als neue Zander Jigger für den Rhein zu bestellen.


----------



## spin73 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> Fischt jemand zufällig am Strom mit der Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 892MH und kann mir sagen bis wie Gramm die sich noch gut fischen lässt und wie die Rückmeldung von der Rute ist? Bin mir am überlegen die Rute eventuell als neue Zander Jigger für den Rhein zu bestellen.



Da die den selben Blank wie der Vorgänger "Mag Pro Lite EXV" hat, dürfte die für dein Vorhaben perfekt sein. Die Rückmeldung ist für die Preisliga Top und der Blank hat auf jeden Fall noch einige Reserven. Die Rute ist ordentlich straff und verträgt mehr als die angegebenen 60g. 

Hier noch ein Bericht vom Vorgänger der "EVX", der "Mag Pro Lite EVO". Wie gesagt aber auch da schon der selbe Blank, der bemängelte Korkgriff ist bei der Extreme ja nicht mehr vorhanden und durch EVA Kunststoff ersetzt worden. Mit der Rute machst du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt, schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.

http://veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__mag_pro_lite_evo__von_mitchell.html


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2015)

*AW: Sammlung von Zanderjiggen - anschließend Umfrage?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Da die den selben Blank wie der Vorgänger "Mag Pro Lite EXV" hat, dürfte die für dein Vorhaben perfekt sein. Die Rückmeldung ist für die Preisliga Top und der Blank hat auf jeden Fall noch einige Reserven. Die Rute ist ordentlich straff und verträgt mehr als die angegebenen 60g.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bericht vom Vorgänger der "EVX", der "Mag Pro Lite EVO". Wie gesagt aber auch da schon der selbe Blank, der bemängelte Korkgriff ist bei der Extreme ja nicht mehr vorhanden und durch EVA Kunststoff ersetzt worden. Mit der Rute machst du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt, schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.
> 
> http://veit-wilde.de/spinnrute__mag_pro_lite_evo__von_mitchell.html



Kann man (fast) so stehen lassen. Die Rute ist super, Rückmeldung etc., alles top...ABER: Leichte Köpfe unter 10-15 Gramm und dazu noch kleine Gummis unterfordern die Rute, was auch bei Veits Bericht indirekt zum Ausdruck kommt. Die Mag Pro is ein ziemliches Brett. Aber ein geiles Brett  .

Ich habe mir extra ne "alte" Evx aus Italien kommen lassen, weil ich sie unbedingt haben wollte    .


----------

